# Hello from Chicago, IL for now... Tampa soon



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Used Hewes, with low hr Yamaha
Edit: to add a Mako 221b, larger than most of what you have listed but would be a solid boat for crossing that bay without a kidney transplant, and still be on the smallish side. Think they'll float in 16"


----------



## YesFishing (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you sir... I might have a garage restriction but I'll check that one too.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome home!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds like a very good move!
Welcome from upper Texas coast.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Check out Cayo. They're in Pinellas Park just across the bridge from Tampa, and he's got a 17 and 18 foot model. You could probably fit either in to your price range.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The bay is a real tease. There are places that you need a shallow skiff and if you are venturing out you need a bay boat. It is really tough to cover the bay with one boat.

You need to decide what you are going to do most often because if you are out under the bridge and the wind comes up you will find yourself in some big waves quick.

If you have a size restriction then get the biggest one that you can cram in.

One to look at that might be the best of both worlds in the 17-18 range would be a panga style.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a 20' bay boat when I lived there and there were some occasions where it wasn't enough. Probably shouldn't have been fishing those days anyway. There are enough ramps that with a skiff you can drop in almost anywhere you'll want to fish and not have too much of a haul


----------



## YesFishing (Feb 22, 2017)

Again thanks for all the info! Based on my garage restriction, how I'll be using it 90% of the time and the draw of being able to trailer anywhere... I've dropped the bay boats idea, although my list still keeps getting longer:

Ankona Cayenne or Heron
Mitzi CC 17
Mosquito Bay Buzz
Beavertail Mosquito
Spyder Flicker 17


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Of those on that list i'd really only look at the Heron, Mitzi, BT Mosquito. The BT being probably the best fit and finish of them all. Have you looked at the EC Glide or Caimen?


----------



## YesFishing (Feb 22, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Of those on that list i'd really only look at the Heron, Mitzi, BT Mosquito. The BT being probably the best fit and finish of them all. Have you looked at the EC Glide or Caimen?


I did... right or wrong a little wider beam would probably suit me better.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Welcome from the middle Texas coast. Finally got tired of the frozen tundra!!


----------

